# Yellow triangle with exclamation point



## davidb4775

When I come back to my computer after several hours of ‘inactivity’, I am finding a yellow triangle with an exclamation point in my system tray. Usually, if I click on the triangle, it disappears not to return until after the machine has been idle for some time-usually overnight. One time, however, a small “system error” bubble appeared but it had no further information. It is not a low virtual memory notice. I have combed through several forums looking for the solution but have come up short. I have not made any hardware changes or added any software that runs a TSR.

I am running a Athlon 64 3000+ with 1g RAM on XP SP2. Virtual memory is system controlled and is currently 1534mb on my 500g HD. The machine is hard wired to a Belkin Pre-N wireless network. Though I set the IP address, I do not set the IP for the other 2 machines in our home network. Computer names are different. I am running Norton System works in auto-protect mode and Zone Alarm Pro. I have used both of these for a long time and have never had a compatibility issue. In some forums, I noted that some people got a ‘click me’ message as a result of some spy or malware. I have run both my antivirus and both on-line and installed versions of spyware/malware detectors and have come up clean. I compared Hijack printouts of when the symbols was present and when it was not and found no differences.

Fearful of posting a Hijack printout in this forum, I note the following running processes:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 4:55:53 PM, on 4/17/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\REGIST~1\rbcs.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvraidservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox\StatusClient\StatusClient.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPage15.0\Opware15.exe
C:\Program Files\MSI\Live Update 3\LMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\RFA Platinum\rfagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPage15.0\OpAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Novosoft\Handy Backup\hbagent.exe
C:\Program Files\MSI\Core Center\CoreCenter.exe
C:\Program Files\MSI\DigiCell\DigiCell.exe
C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\WinBar\WinBar.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Toolbox\jre\bin\javaw.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\pcAnywhere\awhost32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\SPEEDD~1\NOPDB.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\HiJack This\HiJackThis_v2.exe

I do not note any system slowdown during times when the symbol appears though I have not run any objective benchmarks. I would appreciate any thoughts and ideas. Thanks
David


----------



## justpassingby

Welcome to TSF davidb4775 :wave: 

Go to Control Panel => System => Hardware => Device Manager. In the view menu, enable "show hidden devices". Check that you have no warnings there.


----------



## Girderman

When the triangle appears, click "Alt+Prt Scrn" which loads the screen to the buffer, and paste the buffer into MS Paint, save as .JPG and upload for us to look at.

When you hover over the triangle, does it tell you which App it is for. I am thinking it is for a 3rd party software of some sort, perhaps because the inactivity has turned off something like your NIC, and the software is complaining about it.


----------



## davidb4775

OK, here goes. Much has happened since your last post. After looking for "outside" influences (virus/spyware/etc), I turned my attention to my hardware and installed software. Went through and checked connections/reseated RAM etc with no effect. Then the other day when I rebooted, I got Windows installation dialogue box as if the computer was attempting to install an update. In dealing with this issue, I've turned off my updates to keep a static environment. I noted that something was trying to install into my Acrobat 7 directory.

In an unrelated twist, when I tried to use Photoshop CS the other day, the program loaded only to show some type of memory error, which resulted in the program shutting down immediately. It happened so fast I couldn't recall the exact message. I decided to uninstall Acrobat and Photoshop. I zapped Acrobat. When I went to the add/remove program box, I saw Photoshop wasn't even listed. What's going on here? I reinstalled Photoshop (even though I never uninstalled it) and it now works. I am in the process of reinstalling Acrobat. During the time after removing Acrobat, I never noticed the error symbol in the system tray. As you requested, below is a screenshot of the systray.

Another thing I have noticed as a result of all this--when I want to reboot or shut down, I get the closing network connection and windows shutting down screen--then nothing. The system locks up. No other error dialogue. Only thing I can do is to hit reset or turn off. Would it be safe to copy the shutdown.exe from my wife's XP Pro machine to replace mine in case it was corrupted in some way or do you have a theroy about whats going on?

P.S. No device problems in device manager (including hidden devices)


----------



## Girderman

I am almost positive that yellow triangle is from Norton (Symantic) as is the other yellow symbol next to it.

Hover over the symbol and then right lcik to see if you get a sense of what it is.

Norton has a very bad reputation amongst many "geeks", and I would recommend you get rid of it.


----------



## speedster123

> C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe


Ask security if you can fix this entry, i would think so.


----------



## davidb4775

I've grown accustomed to Norton since they were "utilities" and am not sure what a good anti-virus alternative would be. I believe the only significance of the icon position is that Norton is usually the last to load, hense shows up on the far left. When the computer has been left unattended and the yellow triangle shows up, it is always on the far left.

On one occasion, when I hovered over the icon, it said "system error"; though usually it gives no such clue. Every time I have clicked or right clicked it, it simply disappears.

Regarding acrotray, what is meant by "Ask security if you can fix...."?


----------



## justpassingby

davidb4775 said:


> Regarding acrotray, what is meant by "Ask security if you can fix...."?


Post a complete HijackThis log in the HijackThis section, security techs will look it over and fix your possible issues. Though it's recommendend that you first follow 4 previous steps. See the link in my sig.


----------



## davidb4775

I believe I have found the cause of the error. I ended up removing and reinstalling Acrobat, Photoshop and Audition--all Adobe products. I am speculating that they had a shared file that got corrupted. Though this is a guess, since reloading these programs, I have not experienced the error symbol. At this point, two questions remain: 1. Still experiencing the lockup problem on shutdown/reboot. Is there a log or way to see what happens when the system shuts down in the hopes of finding a culprit? Could shutdown.exe be corrupted? 2. Girderman does not recommend Norton. Can someone recommend another anti-virus that does a good job? I've have friends suggest AVG. Any comments?


----------



## Girderman

AVG is what I am most others seem to use. Run a search for AV programs in the forum archives and you will find several threads discussing and comparing the merits of the various AV softwares that are availalble. Note most of these are freeware.

Check the Event Viewer and see if there is any hint as to what is happening just prior to shutdown.

Often, shutdowns are caused by overheating, or being underpowered.

Install Everest Home (freeware) and post the report here after the machine runs for a while (an hour or so) and we can get a sense of where the temps are at. Also, post the make & model of your PSU, and we can get a sense of if perhaps this is the cause of your shutdown problems

Also, have you consdered the shutdowns are happening as a result of the XP Power settings ? These setting allow the computer to shut-down, go into hibernate or standby if it remains idle for more than a specified amount of time.

Note heat and underpowered can also cause data corruption, which may tie all your problems together with a single common cause, which is something I prefer in terms of hypothesis.


----------



## chauffeur2

G'Day davidb4775, and Welcome to TSF! :wave:

Your friends have given you some very good advice with the using of AVG.

Although a personal preference, as there are other good 'free' anti-virus programs available.

I have been using AVG Professional Edition (the paid Version) for over 4 years now, and have found it to be faultless.
AVG is not resource hungry like some of its competitors, like Norton and McAfee.
I would investigate AVG in either version from here, for the 'Free' version, or here for the 'Professional' version.

Post back with your thoughts.

Kind Regards,


----------



## davidb4775

Girderman, Will follow your advice on trying to determine why XP locks up on shutdown.

Chauffeur, Thank you for your input on AVG. I suppose I have stayed with Norton all this time because I felt it did a good job at blocking email viruses and detecting anything inadvertently downloaded by either THE KIDS or me. 
David B.
P.S. I never realized how long a drive it was from Canberra to Lakes Entrance


----------

